# Point at Poipu review...just back from 2 weeks



## SoCal NSX (Jun 14, 2010)

just got back last night from a two week stay at the Point at Poipu...
We had an ocean view and got hooked up on the 3rd floor in building 6(the closest one to the ocean) and had a great view facing south west of the rocky shore line and sea cliffs getting pounded by huge waves with some of the spray over 40 feet high..it was awesome!!! The room itself was great with a full size kitchen and two full bedrooms(which the kids never even slept in, they liked the fold out couch in the living room) had a great balcony and since we were on the southwest side it was nice and wind protected as opposed to the northeast side(it seemed constantly windy on the coast line there) ...The only negatives were the TV's were kinda old school(no LCD), but didn't watch much TV anyway ,the floors seemed a bit thin and the people above us had a bunch of rowdy kids it seemed..but it was quiet at night for sleeping...also, they charge for Internet and don't even have free wifi in the lobby...lame...

The kids loved the pool and the staff was great, so all in all I would give it a 9 out of 10...

(I think the view we had has alot to do with my rating)

We got lucky and had about a total of 10 seconds of rain the entire two weeks...we usually go to Maui and haven't been to Kauai in 10 years..although we loved it and it was very beautiful, I like Maui(KBC) better as far as more beaches, better snorkling , more convenient more activities, etc...But wouldn't hesitate in recommending the resort itself or the island...

wish I were still there...


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 14, 2010)

Where did you snorkel on Kauai?  Where do you snorkel on Maui?


----------



## SoCal NSX (Jun 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Where did you snorkel on Kauai?  Where do you snorkel on Maui?



being down in Poipu, the closest one is Poipu beach and Prince kuhio and they just dont compare to the countless snorkle beaches near kaanapali beach...(kapalua, honolua bay, black rock, airport beach, etc....)


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 15, 2010)

I hate to tell you this, but there are far better snorkeling spots on Kauai and one was really close - Lawai Beach Resort Beach, sometimes called "Beach House" was a couple minutes down the road.  Most of the others are on the north shore - Ke'e and Tunnels are my favorites.

We own on Maui and Kauai and find the snorkeling to be much better on Kauai.


----------



## SoCal NSX (Jun 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I hate to tell you this, but there are far better snorkeling spots on Kauai and one was really close - Lawai Beach Resort Beach, sometimes called "Beach House" was a couple minutes down the road.  Most of the others are on the north shore - Ke'e and Tunnels are my favorites.
> 
> We own on Maui and Kauai and find the snorkeling to be much better on Kauai.



that is called Prince Kuhio as I mentioned...it has a tiny beach and constant waves...it was ok...we also went to Ke'e beach and tunnels, but it's an all day trip from Poipu...That is what i mean by better snorking in Maui IMO...


or should I say Kaanapali compared to Poipu...that is probably better then Kauai vs Maui as far as snorkling and convenience........


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 15, 2010)

Prince Kuhio is not Lawai Beach Resort - Lawai Beach Resort is the next little bay.  Did you snorkel a good way out from shore to the reef?

This is Prince Kuhio


----------



## SoCal NSX (Jun 15, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> Prince Kuhio is not Lawai Beach Resort - Lawai Beach Resort is the next little bay.  Did you snorkel a good way out from shore to the reef?
> 
> This is Prince Kuhio



having a 5 and 8 year old hampered the snorkling quite a bit and the beaches you mention had little beaches and lots of waves(I heard it is much better in the winter time as far as that goes) and mostly snorkled where the water was calmest(Poipu) Ke'e was calm, but on the other side of the island...and the traffic thru Kapaa sucked...we only went north shore one day...


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 15, 2010)

Agree that Kauai is great snorkeling.  But when going back a couple of years ago for our 3rd trip, we were shocked at how bad the traffic was near Kapaa.  It was our first trip back after about 10 years--what a jolt.

It's still my favorite island.


----------



## Darlene (Jun 15, 2010)

We're staying at the Point at Poipu in August. Could you tell me what room number so I have an idea of what to request. We have stayed there a long time ago, and ended up with a graden view room. It ended up being okay since our daughter was young at the time, and we spent a lot of time at the pool. This time she is a teenager, and I want to try and get an ocean view and hopefully top floor. There does seem to be noise from above. We exchanged with II. 
Darlene


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 15, 2010)

The best adult snorkeling spots are sometimes too challenging for children.  On Kauai, I think the best place for children to snorkel is Lydgate, which also has a large sandy beach, and a playground.  Lydgate has two rock-walled pools which block the waves.


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 15, 2010)

*for advanced snorkelers*



DeniseM said:


> Prince Kuhio is not Lawai Beach Resort - Lawai Beach Resort is the next little bay.  Did you snorkel a good way out from shore to the reef?
> This is Prince Kuhio


Aloha Denise,
Nice photo.  I consider this is one of the very best snorkeling from shore spots in Kauai for very strong swimmers.  I prefer it by a lot to the beach in front of LBR.  
The following info is primarily for advanced snorkelers who don’t already know.
A narrow sandy entry is visible in the center of the left panel.  Boots and fins that fit over boots are highly recommended.  
Time your entry and exit with the waves (that will be obvious when you get there) to avoid being knocked down between the boulder and other large rocks.  
Be sure to turn around and make a mental note of the landmarks (e.g. utility pole) that lead to the sandy exit when you are about 10 yards out.  
Swim out about 125 – 200 yards veering to the right edge of the photo. (Next year I plan to time how long it takes me to swim so I can estimate the distance better)   
The first 50+ yards are usually low visibility and boring.  
When you get beyond the edge of the shore visible at the right, some large coral heads appear.  Visibility improves but is still nothing to write home about.  
Continue out for another ?? 50 – 100 ?? yards.  You will know you are near the spot when the bottom is carpeted with live coral and generally very clear water.  
Attached photo is from the spot looking at shore.  Not sure if it helps.  Used a DiCaPac with old Kodak DX6340 to take hundreds of photos and video. 
Other than the long swim, it is somewhat reminiscent of Two Step on the Big Island.  
Be sure to keep scanning the underwater horizon so you don’t slam into a turtle (imagine my surprise when I looked up while stroking and was less than five feet from colliding).  
I saw more than a dozen turtles during each of several mid day swims last winter.  I’ve seen guides take snuba tours there.  
The map on page 163 of Snorkel Kaua’i by Judy & Mel Malinowski labels it a turtle cleaning station.  There were fish nibbling along the shell of some of the turtles. 
They also point out that another name for the beach is Ho’ai.
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi Jack - we snorkeled that area from a Zodiac boat last summer and it was fantastic snorkeling!  That's where we snorkeled with the baby seal - you may remember the pictures I posted last summer.  We will definitely try it from the shore!


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 16, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> The best adult snorkeling spots are sometimes too challenging for children.  On Kauai, I think the best place for children to snorkel is Lydgate, which also has a large sandy beach, and a playground.  Lydgate has two rock-walled pools which block the waves.


Aloha Denise,
While Lydgate is more accessible to south & east shores, I believe Anini on the north shore of Kauai is far superior for children who are able to swim.  It is very shallow (with a few deep spots).  You can see people standing hundreds of yards out.  I have seen it safe to swim even though 20' foot waves were visible way out beyond the reef edge.  Water clarity is far superior to Lydgate (where clarity is questionable to bad whenever we have gone in winter).  And it is gigantic.  It can have a persistent sideways current, so constant adult supervision is required.  It is a highly favored spot by one of our daughters because she knows where a turtle or two can often be found fairly close to shore.  Like Lydgate, it has plenty of facilities.
Jack


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 16, 2010)

Jack - that may very well be.  I have only been to Lydgate in the summer, and it was as calm as a wading pool.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 16, 2010)

But be careful even at safe annini.  An adult snorkler disappeared while there about 5 years ago.  Probably rogue wave.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 16, 2010)

Fantastic photos!!!

I am so glad you all you folks are having a good time in Mauii and Kauii.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 16, 2010)

Excellent information and photos !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SoCal NSX (Jun 16, 2010)

Darlene said:


> We're staying at the Point at Poipu in August. Could you tell me what room number so I have an idea of what to request. We have stayed there a long time ago, and ended up with a graden view room. It ended up being okay since our daughter was young at the time, and we spent a lot of time at the pool. This time she is a teenager, and I want to try and get an ocean view and hopefully top floor. There does seem to be noise from above. We exchanged with II.
> Darlene



we stayed in building 6 room 306 (6306)..3rd floor on south west side...views were awesome!!  here are a couple of pics from the balcony...






[/IMG]






[/IMG]

I'll post some more later...


----------



## SoCal NSX (Jun 16, 2010)

some more pics of Poipu....

a view of shipwreck beach form the Point...there was always at least 4 turtles in the spot every day..






swiming with some turtles at poipu beach..






poipu island   (sand bar tide pool area)









the local monk seal..he was there  at poipu beach almost every time we went...





kiahuna(sp?) golf course....fun course and only $65 after 2pm...





my 5 year old getting some air in the pool....too bad almost every pic my wife took came out blury.. :?




 the pool at dusk..




wife and kids heading back to the room from the cliffs outside the resort..


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey!   Thanks for the detailed info about the prince kuhio beach.  We're @ LBR every other summer and have often looked at that spot but never tried it!   Next time we will!  Have you ever tried snorkelling all the way around the point to Lawai Beach?  We have often contemplated it since the current would help you out in your swim.

I heartily agree that Maui and the BI have better snorkelling....they're further south so their coral is amazing!   But we still love Kauai the most.   It just feels like home.


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 16, 2010)

hibbeln said:


> ... Have you ever tried snorkelling all the way around the point to Lawai Beach?  We have often contemplated it since the current would help you out in your swim.


Aloha Debi,
Sara & I often snorkel at the beach directly in front of LBR.  When she is done, I usually go almost all the way out to where the waves break and/or the water gets foamy.  There is a lot of live coral and several cleaner wrasse 'stations' there a bit inside of where the foam does not impact visibility.  It gets very shallow out there.  I consider it too dangerous - even if there were no waves and the water were flat - to go over a reef in such shallow water.  If someone knows a safe route, please post it.
Since I have not found a passage out from the short side, I have no interest in swimming the long route around Kuhio Shores condos (http://www.wizardpub.com/Kauai/krkuhioshores.html) and having to do a U turn.  There are currents and their velocity changes with the tides.  I prefer to limit my ocean exertion to less than half of what I do in my pool work outs so that I always have plenty of reserve in case of adverse developments.  I've been doing this for years and have had to tap those reserves more than once.
Which brings me back to emphasize the statement in my earlier posting that it was intended primarily for very strong swimmers / advanced snorkelers.
Jack


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 16, 2010)

Tiger said:


> But be careful even at safe annini.  An adult snorkler disappeared while there about 5 years ago.  Probably rogue wave.


Aloha Tiger,
A woman (senior) died about a year ago at Anini.  My interpretation of the news report was that she likely suffered hypothermia.  They were way out.  She got tired. Her husband left her holding on to a buoy that marks the small boat channel, but when help returned she had drowned.  Unlike Lydgate, there is no lifeguard.  There are deep spots even though most of it is shallow enough to stand in.
Full time parental supervision is required.
Jack


----------



## LisaH (Jun 16, 2010)

The drowning incidents most likely happened in winter season. Anini beach is quite rough  in winter compared to in summer. 
IMHO, Kauai in general has better snorkeling than Maui, but most of which are not easily accessible or difficult to enter/exit. For instance, my favorite snorkeling places are Hideway Beach and Secret Beach. Both require a difficult hike to get to.


----------



## DeniseM (Jun 17, 2010)

jacknsara said:


> It gets very shallow out there.  I consider it too dangerous - even if there were no waves and the water were flat - to go over a reef in such shallow water.  If someone knows a safe route, please post it.



Jack - we snorkeled this area from the back side of that reef from a small Zodiac boat - Z Tourz, which very conveniently puts in at Kukuiula Harbor, right up the road.  It was fabulous - we are going with them again this summer.


----------



## Tiger (Jun 17, 2010)

different case on annini, the case I referenced a woman was snorkling alone and disappeared   5-7 years ago


----------



## Kona Lovers (Jun 17, 2010)

Cool pictures.


----------



## hibbeln (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks for the info......I will try your spot off Kuhio, but won't try swimming around the point to Lawai Beach.   I've tried from Lawai around the point to Kuhio, but it just can't be done with the current working against you!

LisaH......where do you snorkel at Secrets?   Last time we were there I actually dragged my snorkel stuff all the way down there! But didn't find a spot.   It was summer but I was still to scared to. Snorkel in front of the lava/tide pool area to the left!    The waves in the summer have always rolled in pretty nicely there for us, which made it better for playing in the waves than for trying to snorkel.   I'd love to know your spot!

Hideaways is great.   Very shallow and good for kids ( at least in the summer).  Last time we were there we saw a sea snake of some kind swimming around (no, not an eel, very weird).


----------



## LisaH (Jun 18, 2010)

The pass down to the Secret Beach is near Sea Lodge, next door to Pahio Shearwater. Since we always stay at Shearwater, we go to the Secret Beach often when we visit Kauai. The beach is pretty calm in summer. Last summer, the water level was kind of low in July so it's a bit difficult to maneuver. Yes we saw a sea snake right there as well. I hope I can dig out my pictures when I return home (in Cayman right now )


----------



## Kauaigrl00 (Jun 23, 2010)

We prefer building 8 and usually request 8403 or 8402.  The parking is much better back there, easy walk to the elevators and the pool.


----------

